# Halo: Hope.



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

_The year is 2539.
Fourteen years have passed since the Covenant attacked Harvest.
The Covenant, hell-bent on the complete annihilation of Mankind, continue to push into UNSC space.
Crushing defeats at New Constantinople, Leonis Minoris and a dozen other systems has left Mankind reeling, pushed ever towards oblivion by the aliens’ inexorable, genocidal war machine. 

Hope is an unremarkable world deep within the Outer Colonies, storm-wracked and miserable. 
The UNSC have noticeably neglected Hope - Her cities are small and rustic, the people largely hostile towards the UNSC - Perceiving it as a brutal, totalitarian regime. 

Now, however, that is set to change.
The Covenant are coming for Hope.
They do not care for Mankind’s internal strife.
They seek only extinction.
Battle-lines are drawn.
War will engulf Hope.
There will be blood.

For the Spartans of Gold Team, this is their Trafalgar, their Waterloo, their Plataea. 
Their Hell.
This is their story._​
So, I haven't thrown up any fiction for a long, long time. I lost my confidence with writing - But, I think it's finally back to a level that I am happy to post at.

This is my first attempt at a fanfictions set outside of the Warhammer universe, so I'm a lil' bit nervous about it all. But, it's worth a go, right?

There isn't much to look at right now, but, there is more to come. Just thought I'd rattled the sabres a lil' bit. :grin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Uh... more? Now! Hurry up damn you! Good to have you back in OW, mate


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

wow welcome back dark


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

HUGE fan of everything related to Halo.

Looking forward to what you can come up with.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hello*

Hey, me to. I lost my love for writing when I got discouraged. I tried to push things and only screwed things up. It happens to us all so don't be down on yourself. Glad to have you back and I look forward to more of the story.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn you DA for making this look so damn good. Like I need any more threads to distract me! :ireful2: 

Seriously though, just the prologue reads very well. You better write more...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Boc said:


> Uh... more? Now! Hurry up damn you! Good to have you back in OW, mate


Haha, thanks, fella. It's good to be back. 



gothik said:


> wow welcome back dark


Why thank you, Gothik. 



Sangus Bane said:


> HUGE fan of everything related to Halo.
> 
> Looking forward to what you can come up with.





Adrian said:


> Hey, me to. I lost my love for writing when I got discouraged. I tried to push things and only screwed things up. It happens to us all so don't be down on yourself. Glad to have you back and I look forward to more of the story.


Thank you, hopefully, I won't disappoint. And, yes, Adrian. I think being discouraged in one's writing is a common thing, sadly.



Deus Mortis said:


> Damn you DA for making this look so damn good. Like I need any more threads to distract me!
> 
> Seriously though, just the prologue reads very well. You better write more...


Haha, cheers, mate. Just keep 'em roleplay posts coming, and we'll be fine. 

Now, this next bit, probably isn't worth a post. It’s more of a introductory piece to the main character - And, more than likely, is 99% unrelated to the rest of the story, save for it setting the tone. But, I'mma put it up, to give you hounds something to gnaw upon. 

Prologue​
*0800 hours, July 7, 2540 (Military Calendar) /
UNSC Darkest Before Dawn, Epsilon Eridani System.*​
[Recording begins. Two figures sit at a table, one of which is noticeably larger than the other. The smaller of the two, in a white, pristine uniform - Reminiscent of a surgeon’s - Is smoking a cigar.]

*This is Rear Admiral Jonathan Watts, 34581-99201-JW. Spartan, please state your rank, name and service number for the record.*

Petty Officer Second Class, Cassander-045, 23210-93881-C.

*Thank you. Now, onto business, shall we?* [The Admiral smiles.]

Very well, sir.

*You have an excellent combat record, Petty Officer - *

[Interrupting.] Thank you, sir.

*- Wounded-in-action on Corinth, distinguished for bravery during the Siege of New Constantinople, the Battle of Schiller… Two dozen other engagements.* [The Admiral exhales a mouthful of scented smoke.] *And, most interestingly, a survivor of the Battle of Hope. *

That is correct, sir.

*I suppose, given your position as a first-hand witness, that you’ll know more about Hope than I, so I shan’t bore you with unnecessary details. In November of 2539, the Battle of Hope begun. The opening skirmish - Between Commodore Dayne’s Battlegroup and a trio of Covenant battlecruisers - Was a victory. However, it only denied the inevitable. Tell me, Petty Officer, what happened when the Covenant achieved a foothold upon Hope?*

[Cassander smirks.]

We killed them.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but I don't like that Admiral 

But still, I want more. More. More...


----------

